# Formulas in hvac



## gopisekar.s (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi can anyone help me to send 
How to calculate 
Cfm ?
Tr ?


----------



## UncleMurph (Jun 7, 2017)

gopisekar.s said:


> Hi can anyone help me to send
> How to calculate
> Cfm ?
> Tr ?




What piece of equipment are you testing and what does 'Tr' mean?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleMurph (Jun 7, 2017)

gopisekar.s said:


> Hi can anyone help me to send
> How to calculate
> Cfm ?
> Tr ?




What piece of equipment are you testing and what does Tr mean?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2017)

Usually 350/450 c.f. per ton. Computer room units 450/ 550 c.f. per ton

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2017)

Usually 350/450 c.f. per ton. Computer room units 450/ 550 c.f. per ton

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

